
Launch of Sequencing.com: Apps powered by the app user's genes - SequencingCom
https://sequencing.com
======
KillnBTBC
As having a large DB and a slew of analytics built and tested...just to start
with...we are aligned in many ways (competition???, maybe from a surface
perception). We are launching our "Core" and various "Interaction Points"
sooner than later..but I'd Like to converse one, by asking you, since in
general the way one would perceive your company via your site, your a "SILO"
for collecting and holding and protecting some of the most valuable data that
could exist (We understand the levity of that), so the "ask" is: Opensource?
Do you own your entire physical data servers and it's backups and locations in
which the reside, and mostly...how do you verify the data to the owner? A
23&ME report and raw data etc...would be easier by some to submit under false
identification to "sway" results for a variety of reasons and outcomes. This
has been one of our largest targets to nail down and after 3 years of being a
brain cancer survivor, genetic tested on many different levels (whole, exome,
specific, etc) and ran this along with the 100, we like where we are...

this is purely a curious mind talking here with something very dear to me and
after looking at your site I see alot of momentum and great things.

to the gen audience...I believe, bc I too created a company that (in a broader
way) has added this component to our project...this @ Sequence.com is a good
thing, and in basic principle we all need to contribute (FYI, the world needs
a large sample of "Healthy" DNA contributions to have a better end result) - -
long winded me today,

what would you need to contribute?: monetization? control? real-time
sharing/use of notification? level of security?

what would make you absolutely say no? never!

------
SequencingCom
Sequencing.com apps analyze genes and provide valuable information that can be
used to protect your health and longevity.

If you've had any type of genetic testing, including whole genome and exome
sequencing or services such as 23andMe, Ancestry.com, Family Tree DNA or
National Geographic, Sequencing.com now enables you to obtain a lot more value
from your genes.

Are you a developer? Sequencing.com's Real-Time Personalization API allows
your app to provide each app user with a genetically-tailored user experience.

